# Did You Enjoy The Christmas Holidays More as a Child, or now As A Senior?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2016)

I definitely enjoyed Christmas more as a child, but I know some older folks might enjoy the holidays more now with children and grandchildren.  Do you enjoy the holiday season more now, or then?


----------



## Carla (Dec 23, 2016)

When I was a child, there was more focus on the meaning of Christmas. I remember caroling at a nursing home and visiting homes of shut-ins.  Church was also a part of the holiday.  Of course, we were always anxious for Christmas morning! There were four of us so first one up would wake up the others. 

I still enjoy Christmas, I enjoy giving. I have only one young grandchild, the others are grown but I still buy for them and we spend the day together. I feel blessed and lucky to have them all come over, I make a simple dinner, it's a good day. 

I am not not sure which one was (is) most enjoyable but being older really broadens the perspective. It makes me appreciate the "gifts" I've been given in life--it's a feeling of contentment, different than childhood.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 23, 2016)

I enjoyed it more when I was a child. I do think one of the main reasons was that it also included a two week break from school so there was more time to celebrate, watch all the TV specials, and just soak it in more.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 23, 2016)

MarkinPhx said:


> I enjoyed it more when I was a child. I do think one of the main reasons was that it also included a two week break from school so there was more time to celebrate, watch all the TV specials, and just soak it in more.


Yes.  Same with me.  Better as a child.


----------



## jujube (Dec 24, 2016)

Much, much better as a child.


----------



## angelica (Dec 25, 2016)

I very much enjoyed Christmas in my childhood! Unforgettable! :love_heart:


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 25, 2016)

*My childhood Christmas's were great, as all of our big extended family would always get together.  We were an Italian family, so lots of food and fun.*


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 25, 2016)

Christmas is magical for a lot of kids. I have fond memories. But as a senior, it's nice too. I enjoy decorating the house and planning the holiday meal. But it certainly seems to go by more quickly. As a kid, we waited FOREVER for Santa to come. Then played with gifts and our cousins on Christmas Day and had a big meal that we finished quickly, but had to stay at the table FOREVER waiting for everyone else to finish so we could go back and play. 

As an adult it all seems to go too fast. I spend a lot of time planning, the day is here and very before I know it.


----------



## Peanut (Jan 22, 2017)

definitely as a child, not so much now as i dont have any children to spoil and my husband doesn't want to start a family this late in life as he say it wouldn't be fair for the kids having to grow up with older parents.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 22, 2017)

I have virtually no memories of Christmas as a child.  I don't think it was that big of a deal in our family.  We were too poor I guess.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 22, 2017)

Definitely as a child. We only started thinking about Christmas a few weeks before,not in August like they do today. I think preparing for the holidays nearer to the special day heightened the anticipation and experience.. Now by December 1st,I'm sick of the whole thing and that goes for every holiday.


----------

